# Abilities Expo



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 27, 2012)

I just saw a commercial for this on my television and thought it looked interesting and might be helpful to some people here. It's an expo for people with disabilities and mobility issues. It's coming to NJ right now but will be in other cities as well. I wish I could get there, I'd love to go!

http://abilitiesexpo.com/


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting this - I just sent the link to a friend to which this event might be helpful. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm glad I could be of help and that someone could use the info. I just thought it looked like a very cool and also helpful expo.


----------

